# Cats available for adoption



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Due to a change in circumstances I have had to down size my apartment and I have two gorgeous cats. Unfortunately my new apartment isn't big enough for them both. If anyone is looking for a cute little furry friend to keep them company please get in touch with me. 

Thanks 

Katie


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

With respect, unless the cats are unneutered and fighting over territory, there shouldn't be much of an issue. Cats are pretty easy going and adaptable, so I would ask you to reconsider this, purely because there are so many cats who urgently need homes right now.

Plus, taking on an animal should be for life, not just when your circumstances are suitable.

I will soon be downsizing from a villa to an apartment, with 2 cats an a dog and it wouldn't even cross my mind to even consider giving any of them up - 2 of them already being rescues and dumped by their previous owners. (which is why I get so emotive about this issue).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a friend living in a studio with 3 cats and they seem perfectly fine!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Everyone's situation is different.  As much as I dislike people giving up pets that I think should be a life long committment, at this point, if the op can not/will not keep them/one, then is best to assist the animal and just leave karma to the rest....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Cats don't take up much room and it seems unkind to both cats to separate them. We brought three cats from a big country house in the English countryside to a small apartment here. Their life isn't as wonderful as it was but they're happy because they're with us, and we love them. We're going to move to a house with garden next month, partly for their benefit. I don't know all the circumstances but I do hope you can give it a go and it works out for you all. Yes, we all love and give as much as we can to our pets but they give everything of themselves to us and want just love in return.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

StewartC said:


> but they give everything of themselves to us and want just love in return.



I'm OK. It's just a bit of dust. Honest. I'll be fine.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

I totally agree with Chocoholic and StewartC.

If you cannot for whatever reason (even though I cannot see any) keep them you should NOT split them up.

How could you even consider that just to suit your needs, you should put their needs above yours and ensure that they stay together to ease their trauma that is the least you owe them!

Apologies for the emotional burst but it just does not seem right at all.


----------



## Ayu (Sep 9, 2013)

*Hi katie*



katieshields said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Due to a change in circumstances I have had to down size my apartment and I have two gorgeous cats. Unfortunately my new apartment isn't big enough for them both. If anyone is looking for a cute little furry friend to keep them company please get in touch with me.
> 
> ...


Hi, katie nice to meet you here,
My name is ayu, im from indonesia. I am a cat lover, i have a lot persian cats in my country. I just moved here, bcoz im merried and my husband working in uae. Actually i really feeling lonely because i am alone here and i cant bring my cat.im really happy if u allow me to see your cat.and we can talk later maybe you allow me to give a love and taking care of your cat. I will waiting news from you, take care


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ayu said:


> Hi, katie nice to meet you here,
> My name is ayu, im from indonesia. I am a cat lover, i have a lot persian cats in my country. I just moved here, bcoz im merried and my husband working in uae. Actually i really feeling lonely because i am alone here and i cant bring my cat.im really happy if u allow me to see your cat.and we can talk later maybe you allow me to give a love and taking care of your cat. I will waiting news from you, take care


Hi Ayu and welcome to the forum.

The person who posted this thread hasn't been back in the forum in a while so not sure she will read your reply.

However if you are interested in adopting a cat please contact Feline Friends or check out this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/138689-urgent-plea-foster-homes-5.html#post1595609


----------



## Ayu (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Bin Kitty Collective is having an adoption day soon. You can find the on Facebook.


----------



## bhuvi321 (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish I could adopt a cat but I already have 2 dogs and I am not sure that the cat will be able to adjust.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

bhuvi321 said:


> I wish I could adopt a cat but I already have 2 dogs and I am not sure that the cat will be able to adjust.


All my dogs have had cats


----------

